# 2 CMHR babies are in need of you*****



## Gini (Dec 3, 2006)

We recently took in several mini weanlings and need help with the two littlest. Teddy and Runt. They both are very small and wooly but when you touch their bodies you can feel bones. They are currently in WI in a Foster Home but need to get to a place where it is a bit warmer and there is a nice warm barn for them to stay in ASAP. They will be wormed and given their shots and health checked hopefully tomorrow. Their feet are in need of a farrier, from the pictures I saw, they need them done soon. The boys are a little scared and don't want to leave the run in where they are eating hay like it's going out of style.

We would like to have some kind person Foster them till they are in better health and weight, then they will be put up for adoption. Anyone out there willing to take these adorable little tykes into their heart and farm and give them a lot of TLC for Christmas??.

Teddy Bear







Runt






The other little foals will be put up for adoption as soon as we can get them cleaned up inside and out. Look for an adoption notice in a couple of days. Ok, all you people who have signed up for Fostering, now is your chance, at least those in Central USA.


----------



## virginia (Dec 3, 2006)

They look so sad. Wonder what happened to Runts legs?? There's no hair. Sure hope they get a loving home soon.

Ginny


----------



## minimule (Dec 3, 2006)

I just sent you a PM!


----------



## Devon (Dec 3, 2006)

Wish I could. But I don't have my own farm. I wonder what happened to little runts legs. Aww they look so sad


----------



## DunPainted (Dec 4, 2006)

You have a PM.


----------



## Miniv (Dec 4, 2006)

I bet Runt's legs will get better with some good nutrition and some farrier work.

They are both adorable.......

MA


----------



## justjinx (Dec 4, 2006)

We have low selenium here in Wisconsin so that looks like part of the problem with Runt's legs. A selenium supplement should help, plus farrier work. what sweeties! jennifer :saludando:


----------



## virginia (Dec 4, 2006)

This is just an FYI...the other babies, there are 4 more will be vet checked this week and then will be put up for adoption once everything is under control. Most have papers or applications. Now, wouldn't one of them look adorable under your Christmas Tree!!!! Please check our web site and the Forum for updates on the other 4. I think there are 3 more weanlings and an adorable yearling. Get those warm barns and Christmas Trees ready!!

Ginny


----------



## Gini (Dec 4, 2006)

:new_multi:


----------



## HGFarm (Dec 4, 2006)

Are his legs hairless or was he clipped for some reason? The even line on both almost looks like someone shaved his legs!


----------



## Gini (Dec 4, 2006)

HGFarm said:


> Are his legs hairless or was he clipped for some reason? The even line on both almost looks like someone shaved his legs!


Laurie

As far as we know the legs wern't shaved. I have just posted the pictures of the others that are up

for adoption on another post.


----------



## Mona (Dec 4, 2006)

HGFarm said:


> Are his legs hairless or was he clipped for some reason? The even line on both almost looks like someone shaved his legs!


His legs look quite weak, so makes me wonder if perhaps he has had them in splints, wraps or pipes to try to help strengthen them???


----------



## DunPainted (Dec 4, 2006)

HELLO!

Sorry if my PM didn't reach Gini......BUT, our farm is open to FOSTERING until new homes are found. Let's just get them to a safe, warm place where they're welcomed until a few home can be found!

Miss Cindy ONLY wishes to provide feed/shelter/whatever ASAP.....not adopting - just huggin/fussin.

Although I may still be on the mend here in AZ -- the farm is being lovingly run by my friend Nancy.

Cindy


----------



## ruffian (Dec 24, 2006)

I can foster them also - We're in Michigan. Got a nice warm stall all ready.


----------

